# hunting zones



## CountryRoad (Mar 18, 2011)

can someone post a map of the northern and southern zones. I can't find a map anywhere. Where is the line?


----------



## UYD4L (Mar 18, 2011)

There's maps of the zones here 

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting


----------



## UYD4L (Mar 18, 2011)

Just noticed the northern zone map linked on that page seems to be cut off.

You can open the digital regulation booklet and look in it though.  It has them.


----------



## JBowers (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe the attached will work.  The bold line delineates Northern Zone from Southern Zone


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 18, 2011)

I've heard that DNR was going to move the line so that only Seminole County is the Southern Zone.


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep, thanks again for the good handy online map, JBowers!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 19, 2011)

Next year the southern zone will be in yellow.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Mar 19, 2011)

That was funny......


----------

